# INTRO OFFER ENDS TONIGHT! Traveler Series Celtic and Bluegrass Fiddles



## Red Room Audio (Jan 17, 2019)

...a nice add-on freebie.

Red Room Audio is pleased as punch to announce the official launch of our new *Traveler Series*, an ongoing collection of boutique sample libraries featuring traditional world instruments faithfully recorded _on location_ from destinations around the globe. Traveler Series libraries focus on delivering a genuine purity that can only be captured where the instrument and musical style originated, preserving its true character and history. The series launches with 3 separate instruments - Celtic Fiddle, Bluegrass Fiddle and Bodhrans & Bones.







To celebrate, we're offering a special deal. Now through January 27th, buy both fiddles and get Bodhrans & Bones *FREE!*

*CELTIC FIDDLE*
Deep-sampled Celtic fiddle library for Kontakt recorded in Dublin, Ireland with award-winning fiddler Niall Murphy. 20 standard articulations and traditional Celtic ornaments, plus 360 authentic phrases & FX. 4 performance modes, customizable double stops, adjustable bow attacks and rebowing options & more. Features TACT articulation control system plus an 8-slot FX rack. Listen to demos and learn more here.



*BLUEGRASS FIDDLE*
Deep-sampled Bluegrass fiddle library for Kontakt recorded in Kentucky, USA with Grammy nominated multi-instrumentalist Ronnie Stewart. Over 25 standard articulations and traditional Bluegrass ornaments, plus 400 authentic phrases & FX. 4 performance modes, customizable double stops, adjustable bow attacks and rebowing options & more. Also features TACT articulation control system and an 8-slot FX rack. Listen to demos and learn more here.



*BODHRANS & BONES*
6 unique traditional Irish bodhrans recorded in Dublin, Ireland with Marcin Oracki, lead drum builder at Mighty Bodhrans. Each sampled with 5 stick types at a variety of locations on the drum, with sound design controls, multiple dynamic layers and round robins. Change pitch and dampen realistically on the fly. Bones patch features 2 sets of bones with hits and rolls. Library also features our robust 8-slot FX rack. Listen to demos and learn more here.



It's worth noting that both fiddles use the same powerful engine, so once you learn one you've got them both. We hope our Traveler Series adds an authentic native spirit to your music. Cheers and see you all at NAMM next week!

*The Red Room Audio team*


----------



## thov72 (Jan 17, 2019)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Jan 17, 2019)

Sounds and looks fantastic


----------



## Lode_Runner (Jan 17, 2019)

Wonderful job, can't wait to pick these up.


----------



## dflood (Jan 17, 2019)

There's a lot here to like. Congratulations!


----------



## Haakond (Jan 17, 2019)

Fantastic release! Congratulations. I'll put these on my wishlist


----------



## Wolf68 (Jan 17, 2019)

thanks for this interesting development!


----------



## boxheadboy50 (Jan 17, 2019)

Paging @Polkasound


----------



## Polkasound (Jan 17, 2019)

boxheadboy50 said:


> Paging @Polkasound



All the Traveler Series libraries have been downloading for the past two hours. (Slow internet connection at the studio.)


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Jan 17, 2019)

Polkasound said:


> All the Traveler Series libraries have been downloading for the past two hours. (Slow internet connection at the studio.)


Love to hear your initial thoughts if and when you get a chance.


----------



## Polkasound (Jan 17, 2019)

SoNowWhat? said:


> Love to hear you initial thoughts if and when you get a chance.



Will do. I probably won't have a chance to try out the libraries until either Saturday or Monday.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Jan 18, 2019)

Which of the demos feature just the multi-sampled instrument, rather than incorporating phrases?


----------



## Henning (Jan 18, 2019)

Lode_Runner said:


> Which of the demos feature just the multi-sampled instrument, rather than incorporating phrases?


My Trad demo uses only multisamples.


----------



## Red Room Audio (Jan 18, 2019)

Lode_Runner said:


> Which of the demos feature just the multi-sampled instrument, rather than incorporating phrases?


@Lode_Runner Good question! We made sure to showcase what you can do with the multi-sampled instrument so most of the demos are phrase-free. There are a few sprinkled into a couple of them (a 1-measure song intro from the Bluegrass library, a backing loop in one of the Celtic demos, etc) but that's exactly how we recommend using them - to augment the main instrument for a little added realism. Of course you can also construct entire songs using only the phrases if you're pinched for time. Hope this helps!


----------



## Lode_Runner (Jan 18, 2019)

Thanks @Red Room Audio . That's just what I wanted to hear.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 18, 2019)

Lode_Runner said:


> Thanks @Red Room Audio . That's just what I wanted to hear.


I think that the phrases themselves are specific enough that you’ll find yourself only using them in some situations, so you’ll probably use the multisampled instrument 90% of the time. 

In my case, my demo is not bluegrassy at all, so I found myself not touching any of the phrases and really worked to make the multisampled fiddle sound as good as I possibly could.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Jan 18, 2019)

Thanks Chris (and also Henning, sorry I forgot to thank you earlier). I most likely won't use phrases at all as I find phrases generally don't fit in with what I'm writing unless I first start with the phrases and build out from them. That isn't how I would normally compose.


----------



## guydoingmusic (Jan 18, 2019)

Lode_Runner said:


> Which of the demos feature just the multi-sampled instrument, rather than incorporating phrases?


My demo is 99% played in. I integrated a phrase that last for 1 second in the entire demo. I had a couple of different tracks set up. One for solo legato parts. One for Double stop lines. A Marcato patch and shorts patch. I don't like keyswitching - just a personal preference. But I was able to achieve everything I needed with those. The phrase was used just to simply show it could be easily incorporated.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Jan 18, 2019)

Thanks Guydoingmusic


----------



## 5Lives (Jan 18, 2019)

Henning said:


> My Trad demo uses only multisamples.


Love your demo! What whistle did you use in it if I may ask?

The Celtic fiddle sounds fantastic!


----------



## Henning (Jan 18, 2019)

5Lives said:


> Love your demo! What whistle did you use in it if I may ask?
> 
> The Celtic fiddle sounds fantastic!


Thanks a lot! Guitars and whistle are played live. The whistle is made from rosewood by Ralph Sweet. If you are looking for a multisampled instrument I can recommend the Impact Soundworks Tinwhistle from their Ventus Series. Did a demo for that one as well


----------



## Red Room Audio (Jan 25, 2019)

Greetings all. Thank you so much for supporting our Traveler Series fiddles. Just a reminder that our special intro offer ends in just 3 days - buy both fiddles and get Bodhrans & Bones for FREE! Happy composing.


----------



## SirkusPi (Jan 25, 2019)

Red Room Audio said:


> Greetings all. Thank you so much for supporting our Traveler Series fiddles. Just a reminder that our special intro offer ends in just 3 days - buy both fiddles and get Bodhrans & Bones for FREE! Happy composing.



Thanks for the reminder. Just to be clear: the price per fiddle will remain the same after the intro period, just the special "buy 2 get 1" deal will expire?


----------



## Red Room Audio (Jan 25, 2019)

SirkusPi said:


> Thanks for the reminder. Just to be clear: the price per fiddle will remain the same after the intro period, just the special "buy 2 get 1" deal will expire?


Correct!


----------



## ag75 (Nov 23, 2020)

Just picked up all three fiddles (Black Friday Sale) for $172! They sound fantastic! Great libraries!


----------

